# [Corel Draw] Faltkarte



## Nino (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
wie kann in Corel Draw 10 eine A4 Seite im Querformat in 3 gleich große spalten aufteilen um eine Faltkarte(Broschüre) zu erstellen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Bekanntlich hat A4 die Länge von 297mm. Dies durch 3 geteilt ergibt 99mm.
Also ziehe Dir doch vom Lineal 2 Hilfslinien an die Position 99mm und 198mm
und schon ist Dein Dokument in 3 gleich große Teile geteilt. 

Gruss


----------



## Nino (14. Oktober 2005)

Ist klar  aber ich wollte drauf hinaus ob es eine Funktion gibt die das automatisch macht.
Naja dann muss ich mich wohl damit zufrieden geben 
Danke


----------

